# Looking for the original Cybergenics diet!



## Bear (Mar 22, 2003)

Please post if you have it.


----------



## gopro (Mar 24, 2003)

Why??


----------



## kuso (Mar 24, 2003)

Shit......you`re old 





 and so am I for remembering


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 24, 2003)

I posed for the first cybergenics "before" pics......


----------



## Bear (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Why??


Well, I was telling someone about it, but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Bear (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Shit......you`re old



Forty years young


----------



## Fit and Tan (Jun 28, 2004)

Hello there my name is Michael Cline and I was just reading your message and I own Fit and Tan Health Club in Exeter Ca!!  I sell Cybergenics and I ship anywhere!!  I think I'm one of the very few retail outlets that sell Cybergenics in America!!    Call me to order at 559-594-5705!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

Fit and Tan said:
			
		

> Hello there my name is Michael Cline and I was just reading your message and I own Fit and Tan Health Club in Exeter Ca!! I sell Cybergenics and I ship anywhere!! I think I'm one of the very few retail outlets that sell Cybergenics in America!!  Call me to order at 559-594-5705!!


Does Cybergenics still exist?


----------



## DrChiro (Jun 29, 2004)

Ummm....cybergenics sucks....but my dumb ass tried it when i was like 15.....because i was 15 and stupid enough to get sold that shit by the guy at GNC.


----------



## kuso (Jun 29, 2004)

Wasn`t cybergenics proven to be a load of crap?? Little more than a halfassed eating a training plan with shithouse supps thrown in for a mere triple their retail price????


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2004)

Actually the science behind the orginal Cybergenics was solid.  I used it back in 1987 and got down from 7.5% bf down to 6% with some good increases in strength.  It was actually one of the first diets out that had low, medium and high calorie days.  I'm not quite sure of the dates but I know Terry Giles took over the project and tweaked it a little.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Does Cybergenics still exist?



I did not think so either, but I guess so! 

http://www.cybergenics.com.au/products.htm


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> Actually the science behind the orginal Cybergenics was solid. I used it back in 1987 and got down from 7.5% bf down to 6% with some good increases in strength. It was actually one of the first diets out that had low, medium and high calorie days. I'm not quite sure of the dates but I know Terry Giles took over the project and tweaked it a little.


Solid from a training and diet standpoint, but the supplements were crap!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I did not think so either, but I guess so!
> 
> http://www.cybergenics.com.au/products.htm


Wow, would have never known that! I do not see or hear about them anywhere!


----------



## Fit and Tan (Jun 30, 2004)

Does Cybergenics still exist?

Yep and it got me huge!!  Was I bummed when GNC took it out!!

I am getting my first shipment in soon and already sold 2 2 month programs!!  Even before it hits my selves!!

Only have 1 left when I get my shipment in!!  Probably in the next 2 or 3 days from now!!  Already going to have to order more!!

It has to go through customs first and when I get it I can even overnight it to anyone the next day!!

Pretty cool site by the way!!   

Michael Cline
Fit and Tan Oxygen Bar
Exeter, CA
559-594-5705

Some rockin music to weight lift!!
http://www.blissed.biz  Robert Sweet of Stryper is in BLISSED very heavy!!
http://www.dizmas.com
http://www.identity-crisis.org


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Fit and Tan said:
			
		

> Hello there my name is Michael Cline and I was just reading your message and I own Fit and Tan Health Club in Exeter Ca!! I sell Cybergenics and I ship anywhere!! I think I'm one of the very few retail outlets that sell Cybergenics in America!!    Call me to order at 559-594-5705!!


 Ban this tool.  All he did is type 'cybergenics' into google to find places to spam.


----------



## Fit and Tan (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=52

As far as I knew you could buy, sell, trade products here and the Bear wanted to know who had Cybergenics!!

If I'm wrong I'm sorry!!

Michael Cline
Fit and Tan
Exeter, CA
559-594-5705


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

1) Then use the forum that says *buy, sell, trade*
  2) On second thought, dont.  Since the sticky at the top of that forum says no commercial posts.

 Your first post on this site is to dredge up an ancient thread about some garbage marketing sham, and then offer people a place to buy it from. I feel im not overreacting when i say: *fuck off*


----------



## kuso (Jun 30, 2004)

Fit and Tan said:
			
		

> Does Cybergenics still exist?
> 
> Yep and it got me huge!!  Was I bummed when GNC took it out!!
> 
> ...



Mike, take a digital photo of yourself now then holding up a peice of paper with my name and ironmag written on it, along with todays date. I`d like to see how huge you really got.


----------



## Fit and Tan (Jun 30, 2004)

See ya later!!  You just lost a good friend and I won't be back!!  I thought I might be able to put some input here to about health but I guess not!!  Thanks for welcoming me to the forum!!  You just lost a potential customer and everybody else that I was going to recommend!!

Michael Cline
Fit and Tan 
Exeter, CA
559-594-5705


----------



## kuso (Jun 30, 2004)

Fit and Tan said:
			
		

> See ya later!!




Hmmm.....guess that means I wont get to see your huge pix then eh? lol


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Fit and Tan said:
			
		

> See ya later!! You just lost a good friend and I won't be back!! I thought I might be able to put some input here to about health but I guess not!! Thanks for welcoming me to the forum!! You just lost a potential customer and everybody else that I was going to recommend!!
> 
> Michael Cline
> Fit and Tan
> ...


 See ya! 

 Im sure there are plenty of other boards who need valuable members like yourself, graciously answering 15 month old questions with links to shitty, overpriced scams.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

Fit and Tan said:
			
		

> You just lost a potential customer and everybody else that I was going to recommend!!



your purpose here was SPAM, and we're not really selling anything here you are.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey, at least he left his phone number.  Ill add it to my "numbers to call when im drunk and angry" list.


----------



## Awol (Jul 6, 2004)

*The actual truth about Cybergenics*

My name is Tim Hampton and I played for MTSU in Div. I-AA from 1992-1994. During this time I used cybergenics. I had been lifting weights for about nine years and had served in the US Army Infantry at Camp Liberty Bell, S. Korea. 
During my sophomore year I did the Cybergenics program. First, I would like to say that for me it worked well in some ways. I went from about 9% to 4%. I got very strong at first but then my strength began to deminish a bit. I went from 190lbs. to 165. I was a DB but this was still a little light. My speed increased a great deal. I was timed and went from a 4.51/4.47 to a 4.35/4.40 in two timed runs using the NFL method timed by Todd Suttles.
The strength of the program is in the diet and training method. I am a Specialist in Sports Conditioning. I was trained by EJ "Doc" Kriese and Todd Suttles with Fred Hattfield Jr. 
I have used some of the training principles that Cybergenics used with some of my clients with great success. 
If you follow it EXACTLY to a T it will get you ripped. Everyone thought I was huge at that time. A couple of people swore I was on Steroids because of my quick gains.
IN closing. I will say that the gains were in large part due to the intensity I was training. I had expereinced a greal loss in my life at that time and I was probably psychotic. I was an animal. No steroid help there.
So maybe the supplements were crap but the program was great and it worked. For all of you serious bodybuilders not chemically dependant to enclude supplements you will appreciate the princlples used. Primarly it uses the failure/ fatigue princple, Slow and controlled eccentric movement and quick explosive concentric movement. Also, you begin with using 80-90% of your max and use the stripping principle from there by halves. The priority principle is also used.
Let me tell ya man, I was none stop in the gym for about 1 1/2 hours each night before bed. I did not eat anything for two hours before training and nothing afterwards...I went to bed. I was sleep deprived. I used a ton of caffiene.

Well it is now 6:30 am and time to train. See ya! 
Don't stop till ya drop!


----------



## lifeofchaoss (Aug 20, 2007)

*original cybergenics diet and poster*

I realize this is a 4 year old post I'm replying to....but I am also looking for the original cybergenics diet and poster...i had success with it about 10 years ago or soand would like to use it again... I realize everyone has there opinion and own ideas but it worked for me...so if anyone knows where i can get the original diet and maybe poster i would appreciate it...thanks


----------

